# Where can I post my audio files?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I was just wondering where I can post audio without the trouble of making a vidoe for youtube so others can hear what I play?


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Posting it as an attachment is a good option, I guess.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

graaf said:


> Posting it as an attachment is a good option, I guess.


He still has to upload them somewhere, yes?

How about the site _Aramis_ uses?


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> He still has to upload them somewhere, yes?


Not sure what you mean, but in order for us to get his audio files, attachments are ok and do not require some "external upload".
If he wants more people to get the files, not just forum members,

__
https://soundcloud.com/
 is worth checking out.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

graaf said:


> Not sure what you mean, but in order for us to get his audio files, attachments are ok and do not require some "external upload".
> [...]


Really? That looks like a security issue.

(I am paranoid about somebody stealing my recipe for johnnycake [cornbread].)


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I also vote for http://soundcloud.com.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

You can also use http://www.archive.org/.


----------

